# Is this real?????



## MantisCA

http://www.wildeyereptiles.com/cpg132/disp...bum=6&amp;pos=0

if so plesss let me know and its name


----------



## Jwonni

i dont know its name but i dont see why it wouldn't be real


----------



## Ian

lol, yes, this species is real.

Think Leah would have images of toys in her gallery? :lol: 

Anyway, this is a metallicidae? Might be an incorrect spelling...This has never (as far as I am aware) been kept in captivity, however, dried specimens are available.


----------



## Christian

Hi.

This is a _Metallyticus_, probably _M. splendidus_. Would be nice to have one of those... :roll:

Regards,

Christian


----------



## KennethJ78

> Would be nice to have one of those...


Now that's what I call an understatement :lol: 

I'd LOVE to get my hands on such a species..seriously :twisted:


----------



## francisco

HEllo all,

They are really nice species, very primity and they specialise roach eaters.

Never been kept before,dry specimens are really price.

I paid 150 dollars plus shipping for a pair of them,rarely available as specimens too.

FT


----------



## MantisCA

http://tolweb.org/tree?group=Metallyticida...titlefigcaption

this link is very cool

can you get them a alive and how much are thay $$$$

Can you captive breed them. If I can get them wood any one wont one hahahaha :twisted:


----------



## nickyp0

if anyone can get then in i would pay $150.00 for one or a pair


----------



## MantisCA

Im looking into it if I get them you will know wish me luck :mrgreen:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

If they were availible sometime in the future, i would stay well clear. Leave it to the experts to deal with, get them into culture, then let the rest have their try at killing them... reminds me of diabolica/coronatus actually.

Also MantisCA, to turn that link into an active hyperlink put at the end and remove the / from the initial url tag.


----------



## MantisCA

OK i got the second thing you said but not the first thing dumb it down 4 me thanks though :?:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Basically, if this thing ever becomes availible to you, dont bother. Contact an expert and let them deal with it first.

There is a reason why there are only a handful of species of mantis availilbe to us, thats because most of us dont give them the proper setup, time, diet or attention.

So when a new species such as this comes into the community, its best for an expert to take on the challenge, so that they can breed it and teach the rest of us how to care for it properly.

Im not trying to be rude to anyone specifically, but to be honest i wouldnt want anyone (this includes myself at this point) other than a specialist or expert (and there are a very few names i can think of who deserve these titles) to have a new exotic culture, since we would most likely kill it and not be able to get it again for a few years.


----------



## Jackson

> Basically, if this thing ever becomes availible to you, dont bother. Contact an expert and let them deal with it first. There is a reason why there are only a handful of species of mantis availilbe to us, thats because most of us dont give them the proper setup, time, diet or attention.
> 
> So when a new species such as this comes into the community, its best for an expert to take on the challenge, so that they can breed it and teach the rest of us how to care for it properly.
> 
> Im not trying to be rude to anyone specifically, but to be honest i wouldnt want anyone (this includes myself at this point) other than a specialist or expert (and there are a very few names i can think of who deserve these titles) to have a new exotic culture, since we would most likely kill it and not be able to get it again for a few years.


Completely agree! Let someone else more experienced care for and breed the animal so then more of us have a better chance of keeping them in future.


----------



## Jwonni

This is all as long as an expert put themselves forward to original poster otherwise he'd have no choice

But if someone with lots of experience and knowledge took em on then wrote a guide on how they SUCCESFULLY looked after it for others to follow thats best


----------



## nickyp0

I agree an expert should be the first person to get these in to start a care sheet and take the time to wright everything down that they do.......thats why i should be the first one to get them lol.....  ( I work in a pet store so thats all i do all day wach them and wright what they do down temp, humity, food, ill or not etc...) lol i would love to take them on really.


----------



## Jackson

I work in a reptile store, yet i wouldn't take them on. If you think there is anyone who is a better mantis keeper than you then they should be the one to keep them.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Exactly Jackson!


----------



## Jwonni

where do these little guys come from (country?)

in my first post (second of the thread) i hadn't even realised it was a mantis the thing just said other species and had a locust next so i just thought it was a beetle (soon realised i was wrong when other posts started coming in)


----------



## Jackson

I believe thailand, philippines area. I remember seeing the pic last year on these forums and someone said "I hope it survived the tsunami" :roll:


----------



## MantisCA

> Basically, if this thing ever becomes availible to you, dont bother. Contact an expert and let them deal with it first. There is a reason why there are only a handful of species of mantis availilbe to us, thats because most of us dont give them the proper setup, time, diet or attention.
> 
> So when a new species such as this comes into the community, its best for an expert to take on the challenge, so that they can breed it and teach the rest of us how to care for it properly.
> 
> Im not trying to be rude to anyone specifically, but to be honest i wouldnt want anyone (this includes myself at this point) other than a specialist or expert (and there are a very few names i can think of who deserve these titles) to have a new exotic culture, since we would most likely kill it and not be able to get it again for a few years.


OK you think that good 4 you im a little more up beat and any thing that is related to the cockroach and eats them are hard to kill thay are a primative speies thay dont need that much.Iv read up on them sooo if you think that you cant hadle it ok but im never going to say i didn't try


----------



## Jackson

> Basically, if this thing ever becomes availible to you, dont bother. Contact an expert and let them deal with it first. There is a reason why there are only a handful of species of mantis availilbe to us, thats because most of us dont give them the proper setup, time, diet or attention.
> 
> So when a new species such as this comes into the community, its best for an expert to take on the challenge, so that they can breed it and teach the rest of us how to care for it properly.
> 
> Im not trying to be rude to anyone specifically, but to be honest i wouldnt want anyone (this includes myself at this point) other than a specialist or expert (and there are a very few names i can think of who deserve these titles) to have a new exotic culture, since we would most likely kill it and not be able to get it again for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> OK you think that good 4 you im a little more up beat and any thing that is related to the cockroach and eats them are hard to kill thay are a primative speies thay dont need that much.Iv read up on them sooo if you think that you cant hadle it ok but im never going to say i didn't try
Click to expand...

How old are you? It doesnt matter what you've read or what you think you know. Experience is the key to everything in life, if you've been down one road before you'll know what to expect. And it seems that if you wish to be so selfish towards this hobby then you dont have much experience.

Why am i trying to get my point across to you anyways, its not like you'll get a live mantis of this species.


----------



## nickyp0

jackson makes a good point,. ............... may be in 5 or 6 years they will be sold to every one,. but i will say this once the "bugs" are worked out lol i made a funnie lol then the less experenced ones can get a shot at it. there is one saying thu you can't say, you hate it unless you have done it. and that goes with out saying. If they are for sale i know a few people that can help work the kinks out.


----------



## MantisCA

ok if thats what you think i have 3 generation of Mantis so i have some experience in the matter the thing i dont like is how unsuppuortive you are but thats ok i thought i would get some support im wrong sorry .......i get no love..


----------



## Christian

Hi again.

Interesting to follow this discussion. I remember some other thread dealing with _Toxodera_ where I said some similar things causing some unfriendly reactions... :roll:  

However, there is a point which has to be discussed: CAMantis said



> any thing that is related to the cockroach and eats them are hard to kill thay are a primative speies thay dont need that much.


 Although it's a little bit tricky for me as a German to figure out the slang, I think I've understood it. Now, you're wrong: _Metallyticus_ (known from India to the Great Sundas), as well as the South American _Mantoida_ and_ Cheteessa_, may be *phylogenetically primitive* compared to other mantids. That does not mean that they are *ecologically primitive*. There is an old report which observed _Metallyticus_ to feed exclusively on cockroaches. However, noone knows yet whether it is true or not. If this should turn out to be true, this means that they are specialists rather than generalists and this means they cause more problems than other mantids. In fact, most more primitive mantids are to some extent specialised, particularly regarding food. E.g., that's why most of those do not well in early stages when fed exclusively with fruit flies. Those seem to be mostly ant specialists which have to be fed on _Thermobium_, and still some of those do not make it. This applies to most ground and bark dwellers from the families Amorphoscelididae, Eremiaphilidae, Thespidae, Liturgusidae and Tarachodidae, all families which are currently placed *basally* to Mantidae, out of which most species are bred. Mantidae are typical ambush generalists which do not cause severe feeding problems. Now this was just about food, climatic and microhabitat problems add to this. Do you still think three generations of some member of Mantidae will qualify any one as capable to deal with every species?

Please do not understand this as a assault again, just think about it.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Isis

Thats not the point and you shouldn't feel harmed.

There are many setbacks in introducing new species: they have REALLY MANY kinds of parasites, so your effords must be not only to keep alive new guests but to secure your other mantids from being infected. The other thing is to have much experience in observation of reactions to temperature and humidity of new mantids. You cannot find caresheets anywhere, you must CREATE them and must do it right.

And no matter whether you bred mantids before or not.

Here is an abstract from the best polish breeder, who introduced the most new mantids to our polish market: (my translation)

'Among insects I found in Asia were speciments filled with nematods, covered with _Acari_ and mold. Not mentnioning about oothecas filled with parasite flyes... only one mantis like that in transport and you're toast.

That's why for common sense we must first give a close look to captured mantids, choose the best specimens to breed and then offer to trade'

[Mantid, www.terrarium.com.pl\forum]

And some example (aybe not mantids but...)

http://terrarium.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=67131


----------



## Christian

Hi.

Parasites are not a real problem if you keep every of your mantids in separate containers. This is an universal problem not different from the introducing of a new species of, say, _Hierodula_. Most endoparasites cannot infest other species directly, as they need a vector, usually another insect. Some, like horsehair worms, have an aquatic phase. So they might be harmful for the infected mantis, but not at all for others. Ectoparasites as mites may be avoided by cleaning the mantids and keeping them in own containers.

Ootheca parasites usually do not kill all the eggs and hatch mostly before the mantids. Again, nothing which cannot be taken care of by a close looking.

The problems of which was speaking of start *after* all these problems are solved...

Really dangerous, though, are viral or bacterial infections. A quarantene time is the only possibility to avoid them to spread over the other stock, but this applies to every wild-caught animal.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Christian

Very nice...


----------



## ibanez_freak

YeaH, what mike said!

I see from this post that this mantis is very rare in captivity but is it also very rare in it's own environment? Or is there other reasons like being hard to look after that it isn't kept in captivity?

This is totally just out of interest.

Since that's what I kinda like about mantis in the first place, is that they are fairly easy to keep :lol: 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rick

This thread is done. Please watch the bad language (mantisCA) or you may be as well.


----------

